# park's cable cutters are junk, any recommendations ?



## Douglas Fir (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey help me out, I bought a set of park's cable cutters and now after the second time I've used them to restring my bike, they do not cut cleanly, but fold over a couple of strands. The housings cuts even get smertched. 

Who makes the best, most longer lasting units ? Any luck w/ Felcros ??


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Sounds like you got a bum set. I've been using mine for years w/o any trouble. Is the pivot bolt tight? If the 2 cutting faces aren't tightly aligned, it will cause this problem. If so, call Park. They should warranty the tool



Douglas Fir said:


> Hey help me out, I bought a set of park's cable cutters and now after the second time I've used them to restring my bike, they do not cut cleanly, but fold over a couple of strands. The housings cuts even get smertched.
> 
> Who makes the best, most longer lasting units ? Any luck w/ Felcros ??


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

second that. never had a problem with park cutters in 10 years or more of use. you could certainly try other brands, but i've used a lot of them and they all get the job done.


----------



## Calvin Jones-Park Tool (Jan 13, 2004)

Douglas,
The cutter should certainly work after two cuts. If the handles are out of adjustment, it will not shear the housing/cable, but fold it over. 
See http://www.parktool.com/repair/readinstructions.asp?id=23
You may also return it to us.

Calvin Jones
Park Tool 
651.777.6868 ext. 209


----------



## jenks (Oct 10, 2006)

I have always used the shimano cable cutters. That is what we had at the shop I used to work at and what I have in my toolbox. I have heard many people complain about other companies cutters, I think I have used pedros before and they were alright but I would just get the Shimano ones, you will be happy with those.


----------



## benjamin921 (Sep 1, 2006)

Werd on the Park cutters. I tried the one set we had in the shop one time and then threw them away and then picked up the Park. No problems at all.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

My Park cutter has been reliable. I had cheapie Supergo brand cutter and the Park one is luxury.

I only use it to cut cable though. For my housing, I find that all cutters tend the kink it too much. So I use a mini (it's tiny) $4 hacksaw from the hardware store to "cut" my housing.


----------



## benjamin921 (Sep 1, 2006)

meat tooth paste said:


> My Park cutter has been reliable. I had cheapie Supergo brand cutter and the Park one is luxury.
> 
> I only use it to cut cable though. For my housing, I find that all cutters tend the kink it too much. So I use a mini (it's tiny) $4 hacksaw from the hardware store to "cut" my housing.


My second favorite tool in the shop was the ice pick used for sticking in the ends of the housing after cutting it with the cable cutters.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree with Jenks. I like the shimano ones for cutting cables, and use the park ones for housing. I don't know if shimano even sells them anymore, but we have a few pairs at the shop with grey/blue handles. I also like them because they seem to fit around seat tubes when you want to get a clean cable cut on a front derailluer where the big park tool one doesn't fit.


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

I would second the Shimano cable cutters. They are great and my 13 year old pair still cut nice and cleanly. I recently bought a pair of the expensive Felco cutters from biketoolsetc.com, and while they do a good job, they can't outshine the shimanos. I also tried the Park cutters when the latest version was released, and they went in the trash pretty quickly.

Sorry Park Tool, you make some really great tools, but your cable cutters aren't among them.


----------



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

Use a dremel tool - works like a charm and unlike a cable cutting only tool, it has a zillion other uses too!


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

sodade said:


> Use a dremel tool - works like a charm and unlike a cable cutting only tool, it has a zillion other uses too!


I used my Dremel tool to sharpen the cutting edges on cheap LIFU cable/housing cutters. Made the cutters works so cleanly and quickly, I don't dick around with the Dremel any more.


----------



## ziggurat44 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've used Park, Shimano, Wrench Force and others, but the best cutters hands down are the Felcos.
Get them.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I used the Parks last night for teh first time.

Seemed OK with me, but I dont know [email protected]


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*You want the Felcos*



Douglas Fir said:


> Who makes the best, most longer lasting units ? Any luck w/ Felcros ??


Felcos are the best. Shimano's are aight. Parks will do in a pinch.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Calvin Jones-Park Tool said:


> Douglas,
> The cutter should certainly work after two cuts. If the handles are out of adjustment, it will not shear the housing/cable, but fold it over.
> See http://www.parktool.com/repair/readinstructions.asp?id=23
> You may also return it to us.
> ...


Get outta here - we have a Park rep here, too?!?!?!? Coooool!

Douglas - not sure if you've found resolve with this, but I will say stay away from the Wrench Force cutters. Cuh-RAP! The cutting edges are soft and will work for the first few cuts (cutting Shimano SS housings), then they'll turn to garbage. HTH!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

sodade said:


> Use a dremel tool - works like a charm and unlike a cable cutting only tool, it has a zillion other uses too!


another vote for this:









the added bonus of scaring the dog with all the noise and sparky stuff flying around!


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Shimano's work well. But the Felcos are like butter. If you didn't know, now you know . . .riders.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Spend the money on some Felcos, they really are some nice cutters. They make pretty quick work out of spokes also if you need to cut up a wheel.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

Douglas Fir said:


> Hey help me out, I bought a set of park's cable cutters and now after the second time I've used them to restring my bike, they do not cut cleanly, but fold over a couple of strands. The housings cuts even get smertched.
> 
> Who makes the best, most longer lasting units ? Any luck w/ Felcros ??


wow, i've got a pair of them that i've had for 4 years...they still cut as clean as the first day..don't they give you a new one if your not satisfied...talk to them, maybe they can help you out


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

I've got two different sets of Park cable cutters (one with a spring between the handles, one with a sprung pivot), and they work wonderfully--both for 3.5 years so far. If the cut isn't perfect I just lop off a tiny bit more a little bit faster--but that goes for any cutter. I've found that all cutters I've used work better if you snap them fast rather than slowly squeeze them. Starting position and angle on brake housing can also make a difference. I don't think it's hard to pick up little technique things, but it does require a bit of patience if things are not perfect the first time you try it. 

Shimano cutters in the shop are old and see a TON of use. One is pretty dull, but the other still gets the job done. Each would probably have lasted the average bike nut fixing bikes in a garage a couple of lifetimes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Felco's are indeed the best, but please don't use them to cut spokes. Cutting spokes doesn't require a precision cutting tool. Cutting spokes with your Felco (or Shimano or Park) will just make the cutting edge dull faster. Use a pair of diaganol cutters to cut spokes.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

felcos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wheezer (Mar 22, 2004)

Douglas Fir said:


> Hey help me out, I bought a set of park's cable cutters and now after the second time I've used them to restring my bike, they do not cut cleanly, but fold over a couple of strands. The housings cuts even get smertched.
> 
> Who makes the best, most longer lasting units ? Any luck w/ Felcros ??


I wish I'd known about the Felco before I bought my Park cutters. ...Guess I could'a asked, eh?

I don't have any major complaints about the Park cutters, but it takes some finagling to get them go cut straight. The 'folding over' problem sounds like a QC issue with your pair.

One trick to reduce the amount of smashing of the housing is to cut it with a bit of cable inside to hold it open. With a bit of thought you'll have plenty of cable left when it's time to put everything together. Otherwise... :madman:


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

Resurrection. I like the Shimanos the best. While the Felco may be superior in cutting, they don't have a notch to crimp cable ends. And I'm willing to bet they are as heavy as the Park Tool version. The Shimano are lite, cut quickly and cleanly and crimp cable ends...all in one tool. Make's working around the bike much more efficient.

my 2 cents.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Resurrection. I like the Shimanos the best. While the Felco may be superior in cutting, they don't have a notch to crimp cable ends. And I'm willing to bet they are as heavy as the Park Tool version. The Shimano are lite, cut quickly and cleanly and crimp cable ends...all in one tool. Make's working around the bike much more efficient.
> 
> my 2 cents.


Nothing compares to the Felcos. The Shimanos have short lifespans in shop use, there's probably four shot Shimanos in our dead-tool box right now that should be thrown away. Yeah, their ferrule crimpers still work... _*golf clap*_ ...but you can get that functionality from a wire stripper, without enduring a dying housing cutter that mashes up your housing on its way to its deathbed. Felco C7 for me.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i sharpened my park cutters(take em apart and use the side and face of the grinding wheel) and thinned the tips down. they are good enough for loaners. they just don't hold up. i got a set of knipex cutters the other day, they are very nice and comparable to the felco. the shimano cutters that are shop owned are all dull, they are kinda flimsy too. the sram rep did drop off some of their new cutters, same as the jagwire. they are ok, not sure of the durability though


----------



## J-aec (Jan 30, 2011)

As many have stated, the Felco C7s are top notch. I've purchased one used on Ebay with some doubt on the cutting efficiency. But without much effort they still cut flawlessly through my Jagwire Ripcord housing & cables. Yes, this tool is minimal as it doesn't have the ability crimp, awl, or make coffee. There are lesser tools to do those...

Overall, don't hesitate to buy these!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I am a fan of the Knipex 95 61 190 Wire Rope Cutters . 









They are nice to use and have not worn out.

-Joe


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

IMO, a cheap dremel tool w/cutoff wheel cuts anything more cleanly then any pliers type cutter. Downside is you have to get it out and plug it in.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Man from Utopia said:


> .... Downside is you have to get it out and plug it in.


So true. I actually have one and never use it becouse of that...


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

Park cutters are fine if kept adjusted. Simply use a wrench to hold the bolt and loosen the nut, then turn the main bolt clockwise a slight bit... then tighten the nut. If it doesnt solve the problem then try tightening the bolt a little more. My Park's are 10+ years old and I have probably cut 200+ cables and housings during that time and they still cut clean.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

SRAM 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

